# S121 Fixed Weather App Long Suffering 922 Users



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

I just noticed that a download I got a couple of days ago has fixed the Weather Channel app so it now works, except when you press the blue button, which still does not take you to the active channel. Mine takes me to an OTA subchannel and has since before they broke it!


----------

